# να σε χαρεί



## makot

Hello to all!

Is there an English equivalent to this traditional 'blessing'/'prompting'?

Βρε κάν'το, που να σε χαρεί αυτός που θα σε πάρει...

This is sth a grandma would tell her granddaughter and litterally it means (Do sth) 'So that the man who marries you will have joy' (definitely not politically-correct these days, but it was more of a gentle, urging, fun-making phrase of little consequence...)

Any ideas?


----------



## cougr

Hello makot,

This one is definitely a bit of a challenge but here are some suggestions:

".....so that he that marries you may delight in you......"

".....so that he that marries you may savour you........."

".....so that he that marries you may rejoice over/in you.."

Edit: I really doubt that any of the above would ever actually be verbalized or used as a "blessing/prompting" by anyone, I just attempted to convey the meaning of the Greek phrase.


----------



## makot

I know it sounds very odd, BUT that was almost a word-for-word translation.

The verb χαίρομαι+someone was used extensively in the past bearing a much milder meaning: in some cases it equalled an exclamation (e.g. μάτια μου, να σε χαρώ! could be said in the sense of 'well done!' or if you were seeing someone you hadn't seen in a long time). It didn't strictly mean να χαρώ εσένα (to draw my pleasure from you), but also να χαρώ εξαιτίας σου (to rejoice in the fact that you exist)... The nuances are very subtle here...

I liked your suggestions, cougr, for their discreteness - thanks again! But I'm not fully satisfied - as you also put it, it is a challenge...


----------



## cougr

makot said:


> i know it sounds very odd, but that was almost a word-for-word translation.
> 
> The verb χαίρομαι+someone was used extensively in the past bearing a much milder meaning: In some cases it equalled an exclamation (e.g. μάτια μου, να σε χαρώ! Could be said in the sense of 'well done!' or if you were seeing someone you hadn't seen in a long time). It didn't strictly mean να χαρώ εσένα (to draw my pleasure from you), but also να χαρώ εξαιτίας σου (to rejoice in the fact that you exist)... The nuances are very subtle here...
> 
> I liked your suggestions, cougr, for their discreteness - thanks again! But i'm not fully satisfied - as you also put it, it is a challenge...



Μου έχει τύχει στο παρελθόν όπου χρειάστηκε να εξηγήσω αυτή την φράση σε ανθρώπους που δεν γνώριζαν Ελληνικά και πάντοτε την εξηγούσα κατά κυριολεξία, επειδή αν και γνώριζα ότι υπήρχαν νοηματικές αποχρώσεις, δεν τις καταλάβαινα και τόσο καλά. Αν σταθούμε λοιπόν στο "...να σε χαρεί αυτός που θα σε πάρει" πώς αλλιώς θα το περιγράφαμε ώστε να αποδιδόταν η ουσία της έννοιας αυτής της έκφρασης;


----------



## elliest_5

cougr said:


> Μου έχει τύχει στο παρελθόν όπου χρειάστηκε να εξηγήσω αυτή την φράση σε ανθρώπους που δεν γνώριζαν Ελληνικά και πάντοτε την εξηγούσα στην κυριολεξία επειδή,αν και γνώριζα ότι υπήρχαν νοηματικές αποχρώσεις, δεν τις καταλάβαινα και τόσο καλά. Αν σταθούμε λοιπόν στο "...να σε χαρεί αυτός που θα σε πάρει" πως αλλιώς θα το περιγράφαμε ώστε να αποδιδόταν η ουσία της έννοιας αυτής της έκφρασης;


Πριν λίγο καιρό χρειάστηκε να μεταφράσω την πολύ παρόμοια έκφραση  "να τον/την χαίρεσαι" και έκανα gloss ως "to enjoy / to be proud of someone" και εξήγησα οτι λέγεται κυρίως σε γονείς για τα παιδιά τους ή σε πολύ κοντινούς ανθρώπους κάποιου που γιορτάζει
Η αντίστροφη περίπτωση που έχουμε εδώ ("να σε χαρεί...") πιστεύω οτι είναι ακόμα πιο συμβατικοποιημένη...και πάλι θα καναμε literal gloss "for your future husband/wife to enjoy/be proud of you" αλλά θα έπρεπε να εξηγήσουμε οτι είναι μια καθαρά συμβατική προτρεπτική έκφραση, που η κυριολεκτική της σημασία περνάει σχεδόν απαρατήρητη (οταν το λέμε δεν το εννοούμε σαν αληθινή ευχή)...νομίζω κάπως αντίστοιχο στα Αγγλικά είναι το "for...(goodness/heaven's...etc) sake"


----------



## kevin98230

Τι λες "do your wifely duties"/"you must/remember to fulfill the duty of a wife to her husband";


----------



## makot

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ elliest 5 και kevin98230 για τις προτάσεις σας. Το νόημα είναι αυτό που περιγράφει η elliest 5. I'll wait to see if there's more suggestions and get back to you...

Thanks to all!


----------



## ireney

Υπάρχει πάντα το πρόβλημα του νοήματος όπως προαναφέρθηκε. Αλλιώς κάτι του στυλ "may you be a joy to your husband" νομίζω ότι θα ταίριαζε. Αν μιλάμε για μετάφραση βιβλίου ή κάτι τέτοιο, φοβάμαι ότι πρόκειται για εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις που, ακόμα κι αν κανείς είναι τελέιως αντίθετος με τις υποσημειώσεις, μια υποσημειωσούλα την χρειαζόμαστε.


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> Πριν λίγο καιρό χρειάστηκε να μεταφράσω την πολύ παρόμοια έκφραση  "να τον/την χαίρεσαι" και έκανα gloss ως "to enjoy / to be proud of someone" και εξήγησα οτι λέγεται κυρίως σε γονείς για τα παιδιά τους ή σε πολύ κοντινούς ανθρώπους κάποιου που γιορτάζει
> Η αντίστροφη περίπτωση που έχουμε εδώ ("να σε χαρεί...") πιστεύω οτι είναι ακόμα πιο συμβατικοποιημένη...και πάλι θα καναμε literal gloss "for your future husband/wife to enjoy/be proud of you" αλλά θα έπρεπε να εξηγήσουμε οτι είναι μια καθαρά συμβατική προτρεπτική έκφραση, που η κυριολεκτική της σημασία περνάει σχεδόν απαρατήρητη (οταν το λέμε δεν το εννοούμε σαν αληθινή ευχή)...νομίζω κάπως αντίστοιχο στα Αγγλικά είναι το "for...(goodness/heaven's...etc) sake"



Εύστοχες οι παρατηρήσεις σου elliest_5. 

Όντως χωρίς επεξηγήσεις/υποσημειώσεις  δεν μεταφράζεται, (όπως άλλωστε έχει επισημάνει και η ireney). Αν υπάρχει στα αγγλικά κάποια προτρεπτική έκφραση που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε σχέση με το πάντρεμα θα ήταν κάτι σαν το "get on with it, what are you waiting for !"  αλλά πάλι και αυτό νομίζω απέχει πολύ από το "που να σε χαρεί...."


----------



## makot

Thank you to all! I'll probably go for a footnote, even though I don't really like them...


----------

